# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  The Countrys Embarrassing

## RMNIXON

*Harvey Weinstein: ‘Obama’s Not Embarrassing — the Country’s Embarrassing’

*Despite the botched launch of Obamacare, the United States as a whole, because of its opposition to the health-care law and support of gun rights, is still more of an embarrassment than the president, said film executive Harvey Weinstein. He also asserted that then-senator Obama wouldn’t have been “beating” on George W. Bush if Bush had rolled out a dysfunctional program as president.

Weinstein, a big donor to the president, downplayed the problems with Obamacare’s implementation and the misleading promise that Americans could keep their insurance plans, saying that Obama “made a mistake — he’s human.”

*“This is the only country in the world where we don’t have a health-care,” he told CNN’s Piers Morgan over the weekend “Countries embarrass us around the world — this is the only country in the world where we don’t have a gun law.”

**“Obama’s not embarrassing — the country’s embarrassing,” he said.

*http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...andrew-johnson



I won't spoil an easy target with a lot of detailed commentary. 

The whole rant is stupid beyond words. But I will suggest this is very representative of the hard core liberal mentality in America. That they really resent being stuck here with you less than agreeable persons (You might actually think for yourself), and the majority of Americans are simply not worth their superior presence. 

 :Tongue20: 

He speaks for the 30 odd percent that cling to the Obama delusion and will buy all the Kool Aid books after Barry leaves office. Not a whole lot you can do for people like this.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2013),usfan (11-19-2013)

----------


## Katzndogz

If he wants Euro style health care, how would he feel about not being able to sue doctors or hospitals for millions because of a broken hangnail?

----------


## DonGlock26

Why won't these bleeding heart liberal millionaires and billionaires sell their cloaks to clothe the poor? 

Why do they always demand that the federal gov't tax the middle class to fix the world????

----------

American Nationalist (11-19-2013),Trinnity (11-18-2013),usfan (11-19-2013)

----------


## Hansel

> *Harvey Weinstein: ‘Obama’s Not Embarrassing — the Country’s Embarrassing’
> 
> *Despite the botched launch of Obamacare, the United States as a whole, because of its opposition to the health-care law and support of gun rights, is still more of an embarrassment than the president, said film executive Harvey Weinstein. He also asserted that then-senator Obama wouldn’t have been “beating” on George W. Bush if Bush had rolled out a dysfunctional program as president.
> 
> Weinstein, a big donor to the president, downplayed the problems with Obamacare’s implementation and the misleading promise that Americans could keep their insurance plans, saying that Obama “made a mistake — he’s human.”
> 
> *“This is the only country in the world where we don’t have a health-care,” he told CNN’s Piers Morgan over the weekend “Countries embarrass us around the world — this is the only country in the world where we don’t have a gun law.”
> 
> **“Obama’s not embarrassing — the country’s embarrassing,” he said.
> ...


You can't fix stupid.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *Harvey Weinstein: ‘Obama’s Not Embarrassing — the Country’s Embarrassing’
> 
> *Despite the botched launch of Obamacare, the United States as a whole, because of its opposition to the health-care law and support of gun rights, is still more of an embarrassment than the president, said film executive Harvey Weinstein. He also asserted that then-senator Obama wouldn’t have been “beating” on George W. Bush if Bush had rolled out a dysfunctional program as president.
> 
> Weinstein, a big donor to the president, downplayed the problems with Obamacare’s implementation and the misleading promise that Americans could keep their insurance plans, saying that Obama “made a mistake — he’s human.”
> 
> *“This is the only country in the world where we don’t have a health-care,” he told CNN’s Piers Morgan over the weekend “Countries embarrass us around the world — this is the only country in the world where we don’t have a gun law.”
> 
> **“Obama’s not embarrassing — the country’s embarrassing,” he said.
> ...


Juxtapose this against these SAME cretins' desire to throw the borders wide open.

They're a New Nobility class trying to replace their subjects, former freeborn citizens, with serfs more to their liking.

It won't work, of course.  But it can sure wreak hell on the landscape while we try to un-fuck their handiwork...

----------

Trinnity (11-19-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

A little about Mr. Weinstein~

He has a long history of bullying, temper tantrums, manipulating people, womanizing, over-spending, debt, and on and on. It's easy to research. He's no more than a blowhard, self-important, bigmouth. I wouldn't pay him any mind or patronize his movies. He typifies the Leftist Hollywood mogul who intimidates the lesser players to keep the Left's agenda strong there. He's a big man in Hollywood and wouldn't be welcome in the homes of decent people.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> A little about Mr. Weinstein~
> 
> He has a long history of bullying, temper tantrums, manipulating people, womanizing, over-spending, debt, and on and on. It's easy to research. He's no more than a blowhard, self-important, bigmouth. I wouldn't pay him any mind or patronize his movies. He typifies the Leftist Hollywood mogul who intimidates the lesser players to keep the Left's agenda strong there. He's a big man in Hollywood and wouldn't be welcome in the homes of decent people.


I get images out of _The Godfather_, the book - about the studio head who wouldn't hire Johnny Fontana, the Frank Sinatra character, for a part because of competition over a woman.  In the novel (never saw the movie) Tom Hagan arrives to meet with the guy just behind a stage momma and her pubescent daughter.

Who of course Hagan later sees briefly - his second, evening meeting comes just after the movie head tups the little girl; she leaves in a daze as Hagan, disgusted, takes it all in and tries to close his deal.

Much of that novel had the ring of Truth.  You could see Sinatra in that book; also Vito Genovese (interesting that The Godfather had the same name, Vito) and other details.  I know little of the movie industry but I strongly suspect Puzo was right:  It's a field where intelligence doesn't count; where connections do and where anything goes.

----------


## Micketto

> Why won't these bleeding heart liberal millionaires and billionaires sell their cloaks to clothe the poor? 
> 
> Why do they always demand that the federal gov't tax the middle class to fix the world????


Funny how the left always make things up to garner support for their issues.

America doesn't have a gun law?
America doesn't have health care?

He knows he's lying every bit as much as Obama knew he was lying over what people could keep.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Why won't these bleeding heart liberal millionaires and billionaires sell their cloaks to clothe the poor? 
> 
> Why do they always demand that the federal gov't tax the middle class to fix the world????*



People like this already got theirs. And I don't have issue with wealth even in the entertainment industry as long as it is honest wealth. But they are hypocrites all the same. 

They wan't socialism for the little people and you should be grateful for it. As for paying higher taxes (after they shelter as much as possible) they don't mind what has no consequence to their lifestyle and high standard of living. That is your job because what little you have must be unfair if all people don't have it. 

But the Rich Liberal is above all that sort of thing, don't you know!

----------


## patrickt

"*“This is the only country in the world where we don’t have a health-care,” he told CNN’s Piers Morgan over the weekend “Countries embarrass us around the world — this is the only country in the world where we don’t have a gun law.”

Amazing. I'm 72 and for most of those years I've gone to the doctor and once my father took me to the Mayo Clinic with a heart problem. But, we're the only country in the world, according to dickhead, "**This is the only country in the world where we don’t have a health-care...." I'll admit that he and his are trying their best to destroy our health care system.

And, also according to dickhead, "**this is the only country in the world where we don’t have a gun law.” Dickhead, we have a plethora of gun laws and even have a Constitutional Amendment addressing guns. We also have a lot of idiotic liberals. Not a majority but a lot.

Harvey Weinstein, you are embarrassing. And, the U.S. embarrasses you. The solution is painfully obviousy, Harv. Get the fuck out. Move to Venezuela. You can help their movie industry and your leaving sure as hell won't hurt ours.*

----------


## Muninn

America _is_ embarrassing, just not for the reasons he thinks

----------

Brewski (11-19-2013),Trinnity (11-19-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> "*This is the only country in the world where we dont have a health-care, he told CNNs Piers Morgan over the weekend Countries embarrass us around the world  this is the only country in the world where we dont have a gun law.
> 
> Amazing. I'm 72 and for most of those years I've gone to the doctor and once my father took me to the Mayo Clinic with a heart problem. But, we're the only country in the world, according to dickhead, "**This is the only country in the world where we dont have a health-care...." I'll admit that he and his are trying their best to destroy our health care system.
> 
> And, also according to dickhead, "**this is the only country in the world where we dont have a gun law. Dickhead, we have a plethora of gun laws and even have a Constitutional Amendment addressing guns. We also have a lot of idiotic liberals. Not a majority but a lot.
> 
> Harvey Weinstein, you are embarrassing. And, the U.S. embarrasses you. The solution is painfully obviousy, Harv. Get the fuck out. Move to Venezuela. You can help their movie industry and your leaving sure as hell won't hurt ours.*


This is about his MAKING A DIFFERENCE.  About using his success to force us benighted, unreconstructed Philistines to his will.

Facts don't matter.  Reality doesn't matter.  That we're the only nation without "healthcare" (meaning socialized medicine) and that we're the DESTINATION for people who can't GET treatment in their governments' systems, doesn't register.  And doesn't matter.

What matters is that Harvey, who's made money but no real impact on the world, wants to matter.

And, like Lenin, like Marx, Weinstein may well make a difference.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Facts don't matter.  Reality doesn't matter.  That we're the only nation without "healthcare" (meaning socialized medicine) *and that we're the DESTINATION for people who can't GET treatment in their governments' systems, doesn't register.  And doesn't matter.*



Funny I just read yesterday about a guy from Europe who came here to get some kind of hormone treatments. The story was about British Airways saying he was too fat to fly home on their aircraft. 

But I could not help but think he came all the way here and we don't have healthcare. But they have the best system in the World?  :Dontknow:

----------

